# What are the names of these songs by Jose Carreras?



## Johanna (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi everybody,
On the 10th of December Jose Carreras gave a "Best of Christmas" concert in Vienna.
In the encore he sang 2 songs, but I don't know the names of these songs.
Maybe somebody among you can help me out here.
You can download the 2 songs here:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/93n939
and
http://www.sendspace.com/file/u09xxc

I hope you can help me and I wish you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Johanna


----------



## nyborette (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Johanna,

The first song is called Roso - Pel teu amor
The 2nd song is Vierno 

He often sings these songs in concerts he gives. Neither one is a Christmas song. Were you a lucky one who actually got to go see this concert??? Or was it shown on TV??


----------



## Johanna (Dec 24, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much!

Johanna


----------

